# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Multiple dreams about the same girl

## Everlong

Before you post, read this thread of mine, it will help you understand more about the story behind who I am talking about.

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=64368

So anyways, ever since I have got back from China, I have also had multiple dreams (occurring once every three or four nights, sometimes the intervals have been weeks, or nightly) about this girl. Within the first few weeks of getting back from China, the dreams happened almost every night. They were just of me talking to her, laughing with her, and sometimes crying with her. These dreams gave me comfort and were clearly telling me that if my subconscious is in love with her, then I must really like her. (note that this has never happened with a girl I have liked before).

Then there was about 3-4 weeks when I had no dreams about her, absolutely none. After this period, I finally had a dream about her again. It was set at school and it was empty, nobody was around, except her. I was holding her, and she was telling me that she loved me, and we were kissing, caressing etc. Just wondering what that could be a sign of. Could it mean I truly like her?

After this dream, there was at least 1-2 weeks again, without any really significant dreams, just some dreams when I only get a glimpse of her, or I begin talking to her, but get cut off by my dream ending. Then, I had another dream about her. It was set at home this time, she was sitting next to me, talking, then she just breaks into song, singing James Blunt's 'Goodbye my Lover.' In the middle of the song she said, 'kiss me.' The dream ended at the same time the song did. Looking back on the dream, I found it rather weird, but I think it may mean I am losing her in some way.

Another three months went by, with only occasional glimpses and chats in the dreams again. But now, recently, within the last 3-4 weeks, I have had at least 3-4 dreams about her. In these dreams, I try to talk to her, but she completely ignores me and either walks off or talks to someone else. The most recent dream like this occurred two nights ago, but it also had a side story to it. In this dream, I met a random DG (Dream Girl) who I didn't like at first, but liked her shortly after. She was really playful, and were mucking around, flirting and stuff. The dream faded into the school grounds again, and I saw her (the girl I have been talking about in most of this post) again. I said 'hello' to her, but she just promptly walked off. I looked behind me and I saw that girl I dreamed about earlier. Could this part of the dream be related to the first part of the dream?

And now, the most recent dream about her happened last night, and it was the complete opposite of the last few dreams. It was at school again, and I was in my sports uniform, sitting down with my sports bag next to me. Then, she comes and walks up to me, kisses me and asks if she could borrow my campus shirt. (Note that I was on White Campus, she was on Blue, and she needed a white shirt so she wouldn't get in shit for being out of bounds.) I said 'sure' and took the shirt out of my bag. She said 'thanks', kissed me again, and then walked off towards the changerooms.

Am I just crazy, or do these dreams have meaning?

----------


## Delilah

Hey, I actually read your other post ages ago (at least, I'm guessing where it's the one where you went on the trip to China with your school's campuses and wanted advice on how to get talking with that girl since you mixed so well).

I've finished school now, but I also come from a school in Australia where my school is divided into three campuses and then a fourth for years 11 and 12.

I've also had experiences similar to yours. Last year I met this girl again who I'd known for a year, but this time we really hit it off. She was quite screwed from her last relationship, so I wasn't keen on asking her out (eventually I did, but she said she wasn't ready) - anyway, my point is, I had the most powerful, long and vivid dreams that didn't necessarily start with her, but ended with her. Some would be realistic and others would be insanely out there, some would be wonderful and some would be horrible. I'd wake up feeling the after affects for the rest of the day.

I've never been in love before, but that would have been the closest thing. My dreams only helped convince me that she was ideal for me.

The dreams gave me a skewed perception of things, and now that I look back, she wasn't right for me at all.

I'm not saying you're anything like this, but I thought my dreams were guiding me. They were just going along with what I wanted and what I feared.

I think you said you were 15, right? Before they turn 25, most people lack the ability to rationalize to their full potential. You're just learning and stuff, so be careful, you've got ages to fall in love.

I think you said something about waiting until you were together in the senior campus before you asked this girl out (I don't know, have you asked her out yet?) - anyway, if you haven't, I'd suggest you try asking her out anyway (rather than waiting) so your mind isn't wondering about her as much. Either she'll say yes or no. Hopefully she won't say maybe because, take it from me, that's a headfuck.

But yeah, waiting is just going to suck if you haven't asked her out yet, so be a dare devil, just don't let your dreams mislead you, and good luck!

Also, just so I don't have to call you everlong every time, can I ask what your name is? I'm pretty unfamiliar with people here and wouldn't mind getting to know more people.

----------


## Akashicpasses

You ask whether you think it's possible you 'truly like her'. I think only you would know that for sure, but I would say it sounds like your subconscious is toying with the idea. And this 'truly' idea with liking - we 'fall in like' all the time - it's very easy (unless you are the kind to lock people out on a constant basis) - it's the 'falling in love' that often comes with questions as to 'what your reasons are' and 'how do you know it's love?'

You ask whether your draems have meaning - I would say - yes, most draems have at least some level of meaning, but I'd be careful of viewing anything as prophetic. I also had dreams that were way off the mark about people in my teens (more often than they were right, but yours may be different) but were - I guess - just my mind playing out possible scnearios of situations I spent a lot of waking time thinking about.

I would say - let the situation with this girl play out as it may, if it is meant to be it will be - but meanwhile spend some time developing yourself. As you say, you're 15 - so that's a good time to get into hobbies or perfect your skill in a certain craft (art, music) if you're so inclined. I'm a songwriter and I wrote some of my best stuff whilst 'fascinated' with others in my teens.

Or as Delilah says, you could ask her out and see what happens.... whatever you choose, good luck!

----------


## Everlong

Thanks for the advice. Delilah, my name is Tim, and may I ask, how old are you?

----------


## Maple Spook

Maybe it's your subconscious telling you that you really like her. But if you keep seeing her in your dreams, then someone is trying to tell you something.

----------


## Delilah

> Thanks for the advice. Delilah, my name is Tim, and may I ask, how old are you?



Actually, I turned 18 in January.

----------


## Everlong

I know that I am fifteen and stuff, and that I shouldn't go in over my head on these types of things, but my life on my campus is, well shit. But nearly everyone that went to China with me seemed to respect me a lot more than people back at school did. Especially this girl, she is the only person outside of my family that likes me for me. No-one has ever done that before. I know I'm 15, but I have a feeling that if we started a relationship, it would go far, well out of school.

----------


## Delilah

If you and her got into a relationship, I'm not doubting it'll go far. If anything you're probably better off going out with her before you merge campuses to avoid all the dramaz that people around you create for some reason when you go out/try to go out with someone.
Well... my school was immature like that anyway. But I know a couple of people who went out for a year before they merged campuses and it worked out better for them when they met up in the same campus, because they were already together for a while so the peer pressure and scrutiny from other students didn't get to them.
Eh... I'm not explaining myself properly -.-
You're obviously a smart person, do what you have to do, just remember to stop and think from different perspectives every now and then.

----------


## Everlong

Thanks a lot Delilah for the advice, I can see that because you are 18, you clearly know about this stuff, and I appreciate that you are able to help me with it. :smiley:

----------

